# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Somnox, robo-pillow, Somnox, Delft, Zuid Holland

## Airicist

Developer - Somnox

shop.somnox.com/product/breathe-and-sleep-robot

Somnox Sleep Robot on Wikipedia

"Somnox - world's first sleep robot to improve your sleep." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Somnox: Soft- Robotic Innovation for a good night of sleep…

Published on Jan 26, 2016




> Somnox stands for a well-deserved good night of sleep. Somnox was made for people suffering from insomnia. Somnox is a robot that will regulate and monitor the user during sleep. Due to its unique functionalities falling asleep and waking up are as easy as 1, 2, 3…

----------


## Airicist

Somnox - world's first sleep robot to improve sleep

Published on Nov 22, 2017




> Your sleep companion to improve sleep by breathing regulation, sounds, and affection. Sleep faster, longer and wake up naturally.

----------


## Airicist

Somnox tutorial

Published on Nov 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Somnox robo-pillow helps you sleep by moving and grooving"

by Rich Haridy
November 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Somnox sleep robot

Published on Apr 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Hand sample demo - Somnox Sleeprobot

Published on Jun 4, 2018




> In this video we show the latest hand sample that came in! It's almost the same as the eventual product with all the features and so on. We are doing intensive stress testing to ensure superb sleep enhancement technology in your bedroom.

----------


## Airicist

The Somnox Sleep Robot - Sleep well, live well

Published on Sep 4, 2018




> Somnox develops the world’s first sleep robot. 
> Founded in 2016, the company spent two years in R&D building a soft robotic companion that would help people with insomnia without the need for prescription drugs.
> The soft, Somnox sleep robot helps you fall asleep, stay asleep and wake up energized.
> 
> We are in a global sleep crisis, with each night millions of people in the U.S. struggling to fall asleep or stay asleep. For some, this is only a brief problem. But for others, insomnia can become a severe, ongoing struggle.
> 
> How common is insomnia among adults? Here are the numbers:
> • 30 to 35% have brief symptoms of insomnia.
> • 15 to 20% have a short-term insomnia disorder, which lasts less than three months.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Experience the Somnox sleep robot

Dec 18, 2019

----------

